# pkg and libressl



## talsamon (Jan 17, 2018)

If I install a something with the port and it is a programm does not support security/libressll I got a warning and it stops. If I install it with pkg, pkg install it without warning. Does pkg need a `libressl` check?  I don't if it is possible but I don't think that anyone knows by hard if a package supports security/libressl and maybe, run into troubles.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2018)

The official packages are built using the defaults, and the default is to use the base OpenSSL. So the package you installed is linked to the base OpenSSL, not LibreSSL.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 17, 2018)

Ah, thanks. This is what I am overlooked.


----------

